# PP Help



## Sway (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm not sure how to get the creamy soft look that makes the overall image look very smooth and even. Mind helping me out with this image I took? I'd like to see about getting a tutorial on how to do it that isn't too complicated. This is the edited version (I'm not good with skin smoothing). I can post the unedited version if it will make things easier.

6115986480_c02f8f4e24_b.jpg


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 5, 2011)

Sway,

I'm completely an amateur at baby pix and post-processing but this strikes me as way too bright, that flower hat really pulls the eye from the baby's face and the baby is tilted face down.


----------



## Triple A (Sep 5, 2011)

Is that what you're wanting? What software are you using? All I did was increase the luminance and color noise reduction in Lightroom 3.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 5, 2011)

Triple A,
you uploaded a picture with a ProPhoto color profile.
Resave and upload in sRGB


----------



## Triple A (Sep 5, 2011)

Fixed


----------



## Sway (Sep 5, 2011)

That's exactly what I wanted to be able to do. I have PSE 9 and PS CS3


----------



## CCericola (Sep 5, 2011)

Auto fx has a free plug in called dreamy photo that will work with photoshop cs3


----------



## Sway (Sep 5, 2011)

I'll try giving that a shot. Any other pointers or ideas are welcome!


----------



## Sway (Sep 5, 2011)

I just got Lightroom and I love it. I don't think I'll really worry about going back to Photoshop for any major editing anymore! LOL!


----------

